
King James Programming - dEnigma
http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/
======
dEnigma
Posts generated by a Markov chain trained on the King James Bible, Structure
and Interpretation of Computer Programs, and some of Eric S. Raymond's
writings Run by Michael Walker (barrucadu).

------
Houshalter
Jerusalem is builded as a city that is in the public domain.

